# Hope for Us Mac Peeps?



## gonzothegreat (Mar 16, 2012)

For those of us using the Mac we have relied heavily on iTivo to get our content off our boxes. Mountain Lion unfortunately breaks iTivo and there's not much happening on dev side right now. 

Now that the Stream is available has anyone heard of hopes to bring a solution for the Mac user to pull content off?


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I would doubt it. If you can't stream to a PC today, it is unlikely that they would allow that cpability to a mac.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Use kmttg.

iTivo is a really really bad app. I used it before I used kmttg.


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

I am using KMTTG on ML on a mid 2011 mac mini server. seems to work great.


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

gonzothegreat said:


> For those of us using the Mac we have relied heavily on iTivo to get our content off our boxes. Mountain Lion unfortunately breaks iTivo and there's not much happening on dev side right now.
> 
> Now that the Stream is available has anyone heard of hopes to bring a solution for the Mac user to pull content off?


You're asking for two very different things. You can't stream to PC with any official Tivo so it's not just because you're on Mac.
But you also repeatedly used he phrase "pull content off". Thre are lots of products that do that, including the official TiVo product "TiVo Transfer" which ou can download from TiVo.com.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Actually the only "official" way to transfer video files from a TiVo to a Mac is to use Roxio Toast Titanium. There is no free TiVo Transfer app for the Mac.

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Also, AFAIK (please correct me if I'm wrong), Toast only allows transfer *AND* conversion to another format (e.g. iPad) combination.. So you're in for very long transfers. Also, I don't think it allows any editing either.

So unfortunately, using kmttg + something like MPEG Streamclip (good editing ability, doesn't work with all shows) + for SOME shows mplayer and/or VLC (both play basically anything, they have horrible editing functionality) are what you've got.. But they're all free.

I'd gladly pay for a Mac product if it (1) transferred to/from a Mac, and (2) played EVERYTHING I could get off of a Tivo, AND (3) had good raw MPEG-2 editing (as good as my standalone XS32 recorder has).


----------



## gonzothegreat (Mar 16, 2012)

Ultimately what I wants the speed of it all. Kmttg thus far has been good, it is just slow about one to one on download,decrypt, and encode. The stream is about 4 times faster, that's what I would like to tap into.



seattlewendell said:


> You're asking for two very different things. You can't stream to PC with any official Tivo so it's not just because you're on Mac.
> But you also repeatedly used he phrase "pull content off". Thre are lots of products that do that, including the official TiVo product "TiVo Transfer" which ou can download from TiVo.com.


----------

